# A new kid on the block



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I just finished reading an article in the Feb2008 Shooting times. Federal has designed a new cartridge, the .327 federal magnum. It is essentially a .32H&R mag whose case walls have been thickened and also stetched to almost the .357mag case length. Holy cow it sounds good, in a 95gr. hydra shock it gets just over 12" in gel and delivers 334 ft/lbs of energy at 1330fps out of a 3 1/16th barrel(Ruger SP101), 100gr JSP gets 1400fps for 435ft/lbs, and a 115gr. Gold dot that clocks 1300 fps with 431ft/lbs that penetrates to almost 16 inches in gel. Also it gives you 6rds over 5 in an equivalent size .38spl revolver. I think that the .32 H&R mag is pretty cool, but this fills in some gaps. Has anyone else heard about this new round? Hopefully it gets some good marketing unlike the .32H&R, my buddy has a hard time finding ammo for his.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There all ready out but the ammo is lagging behind in places. I am sure they will sell like hot cakes for awhile and then slow down. One thing I don't uderstand is everybody compares them to 5 shot .38's when they weight as much as a 6 shot .357. Infact to get the numbers their talking about I beleive they used a 3" barrel. There's a lot of hoopla going on over this deal for sure. Makes me wonder. :smt017


----------

